# where to get contacts FAST?



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm going on a trip next Thursday, and I need to get new contacts before going. 

Where can I get contacts fast?

Also, how do I get my eye prescription? I know I've had an eye exam a year or two ago, but don't where I put the prescription. Can I just go to the eye place I got the exam and get it re-printed out?

Any help (and fast help) would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

You'll probably need to get a new eye exam ($75 at Wal Mart), as the prescription usually only lasts a year. In my experience, when you get an exam, they give you a pair to wear for a week or so to make sure there won't be any problems. If they don't, just ask for a pair to try out. They may expect you to follow up later on for another quick exam, at which point they'll want you to buy contacts from them. I just get my prescription and order online.

Basically, you could easily get a pair of contacts before Thurs. But they'll probably costs at least $75.. maybe cheaper if you go have insurance and go somewhere else.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Wal-Mart seems to have good prices. They usually have at least some samples in every prescription on hand. I have to go buy mine in a few days. I'm almost out of my trial daily disposables. My exam there cost $86-89, I think, and I got the trial disposables for free. You probably already know, but the longer wear the contacts are, the cheaper they go for. I'm going to get 2 week disposables.


----------

